# Build outbuilding from surrounding trees?



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

So, i need to make a Garden shed......I dont have a bunch of money so i was thinking of cutting down some tree's on the property to make the basic frame, then use Metal for the roof and sides.......

How do I pick the proper tree to cut down? 

Is this an absurd idea?


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Not absurd. It might not look professional when you finish but it can work. Size of the tree will depend upon what you plan on doing with it. Are you building a type of pole barn?


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Are you planning to use round wood for the project? If so you would want 4 similar size trees for the 4 corners, and 4 to join them at the top (cap logs)
The rule of thumb for round wood sizing is what ever dimensional lumber size you could cut out of it.
Look for post and beam building info on the net and in the library 
you might want to think about if you really want to cut your trees down , but if you have lots of fairly straight trees it could be a rewarding project. 
You will want to peel the trees right after you cut them down so that the peel comes off easily


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

Cool thanks.........There is a tool for "peeling" isnt there.......like a flat blade on a short handle or something.....

What is the purpose of Peeling anyway? Is it so you can drive nails/screws in better?

should i Cement the corner poles?


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

We call them bark spuds. I use a drawknife on ours. Either will work. The bark peels much easier right after the tree has ben cut down. Cutting them in the spring makes for easier peelng too.


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

Right on! So ill post pictures as this progresses


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

If you want it to last cement piles in the ground and the posts on top of that,
peeling the bark keeps bugs and rot away. Wood in the ground usually rots where the ground meeets the air unlees the ground is really moist, 
you might be ok to cement the posts in if you formed around the post maybe 6 inches above the ground to keep from having a moist spot for rot to start.


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

Tirediron said:


> If you want it to last cement piles in the ground and the posts on top of that,
> peeling the bark keeps bugs and rot away. Wood in the ground usually rots where the ground meeets the air unlees the ground is really moist,
> you might be ok to cement the posts in if you formed around the post maybe 6 inches above the ground to keep from having a moist spot for rot to start.


thanks......Im going to scout out some tree's today.....


----------

